# UFC 125 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the Championship Pick 'em League. The next UFC event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Jan. 1st at appr. 7:00 PM EST. The main event is a LW title fight between Frankie Edgar and Gray Maynard from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, NV, USA. 









Any paid member can sign up, it does not matter if they have played before or not. Machida Karate signed up, someone will be fighting him for this...










The scheduled fights include:



> Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard
> Chris Leben vs. Brian Stann
> Thiago Silva vs. Brandon Vera
> Nate Diaz vs. Dong Hyun Kim
> ...





You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. Send them early if you're worried about being busy around New Year's. Although, if the official UFC fight card does not change (Link), your picks can only be sent one time. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 7:00 PM EST in the US, or 11:30 PM GMT.

On how to pick fights, lots of helpful info found on Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...



Main Event Results pg. 16

Machida Karate (10-5) vs SpoKen (10-5)

CPL Grand Prix

Killstarz (6-6) vs Intermission (2-6)
Bknmax (5-6) vs hixxy (5-9-1)
dudeabides (6-8-1) vs Rauno (3-2)

Main Card

sillywillybubba (9-5) vs UFC_OWNS (4-0)
Guymay (8-3) vs G_Land (8-4)
Inkdot (8-6) vs BobbyCooper (8-6)
HitOrGetHit (7-8) vs Walker (6-4-1)
Ruckus (5-10) vs PheelGoodInc. (0-1)

Undercard

Relavate (0-0) vs limba (0-0)
KillerShark1985 (3-3) vs attention (4-11)
420atalon (1-3) vs xeberus (2-1)










*Members signed up: 

xeberus
420atalon
attention
KillerShark1985
limba
sillywillybubba
Walker CPL GP
UFC_OWNS 
Rauno CPL GP
Killstarz CPL GP
PheelGoodInc.
Relavate
Inkdot
hixxy CPL GP
BobbyCooper CPL GP
G_Land CPL GP
Machida Karate
Bknmax CPL GP
Guymay CPL GP
Intermission CPL GP
HitOrGetHit CPL GP
Ruckus
SpoKen
dudeabides CPL GP
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Jan. 1st by 7:00 PM Eastern.*


But, wait... there's more. 

















We took signups the first week for the CPL Grand Prix. It will start at this event, and anybody could join in, no matter how high or low ranked. The winner gets a shot at the CPL title currently owned by Machida Karate. The seedings were determined by official CPL ranks, and due to an odd number byes were needed and they went to the highest seeded people in the tourney. It will last 3 more events so hope they kept that in mind, if you're one of the top ranked challengers in the league, it would keep you from title shots while you're still in the tourney. Although, the challenge might be fun enough to be worth it, your call.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am in for the event and the grand prix


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

IN for both .


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

In for both thx Dude


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I would say sign me up for Both but IM THE CHAMP, and getting a shot at myself would be a lot of fun but it might look awkward to my fans.....


And as for this event! COME GET SOME SPOKEN! Im undefeated on my Revenge matches and i picked out a nice Stake for your head! :mistress01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sign me up for the GP to Dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im down for both. Its time for me to turn thing around. I fired a couple members of my camp and brought in some fresh minds. You will see a new G_Land


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am going to win this tourney as the underdog and then give Machida Karate a real fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I am in for both dude  Great Idee btw.

And tell Walker to put up the Dynamite thread soon, so that people can sign up for it soon. We need a big number on there


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

In for both


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in! Changed my mind about joining the GP. I'll keep fighting as normal as I think most people would wanna join in and be out of the title picture for a while!

(I'll put myself in the GP as a reserve if you need even numbers)


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I am in for both dude  Great Idee btw.
> 
> And tell Walker to put up the Dynamite thread soon, so that people can sign up for it soon. We need a big number on there



Hope to see you at the end of the Tourny :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sign me up dude, No GP for me though


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im not scared homie.

Dude, sign me up for both then.



Damn i'm so easily lead


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats what Im talking about Killstarz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hahaha, didn't have a solid reason not to do it TBH.

I figure if i carry on my streak i'll get a shot sooner rather than later anyway!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Count me in on both Dude!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Killstarz was scared HOMIE


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Killstarz was scared HOMIE


I was just toying with you guys. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Hope to see you at the end of the Tourny :thumb02:


Count on it buddy^^ and I take Dynamite as well :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad you want in the GP, Killstarz. Cause it's all about the ones like you that are one of the best right now, where the usual title shots go to guys that are one of the best throughout the whole time. With a GP once a year or so nobody could ever say they didn't have a shot. Will have to cut off the sign up's for it this Saturday, though, to get the bracket set up. Photoshop help, anybody? heh


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Glad you want in the GP, Killstarz. Cause it's all about the ones like you that are one of the best right now, where the usual title shots go to guys that are one of the best throughout the whole time. With a GP once a year or so nobody could ever say they didn't have a shot. Will have to cut off the sign up's for it this Saturday, though, to get the bracket set up. Photoshop help, anybody? heh


I could do the brackets buddy.

PM them to me when they are set and ill do it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sure thing, thanks. I have a website bookmarked that gives you the best bracket layout depending on how many people sign up. Just waiting to see how many come on by Saturday night when it'll be set. Then I'd totally appreciate help putting everybody's name in place and advancing the winners on it after the show on the 1st. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Sure thing, thanks. I have a website bookmarked that gives you the best bracket layout depending on how many people sign up. Just waiting to see how many come on by Saturday night when it'll be set. Then I'd totally appreciate help putting everybody's name in place and advancing the winners on it after the show on the 1st. :thumbsup:


I could do it in Photoshop too. It's not a big deal, you can be the judge of that one tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't mind helping out too if i'm needed.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Sure thing, thanks. I have a website bookmarked that gives you the best bracket layout depending on how many people sign up. Just waiting to see how many come on by Saturday night when it'll be set. Then I'd totally appreciate help putting everybody's name in place and advancing the winners on it after the show on the 1st. :thumbsup:





Killstarz said:


> I don't mind helping out too if i'm needed.


Your not. Now run along you unwanted child.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll remember that next time you want a gif resized


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I'll remember that next time you want a gif resized


Ill remember that next time I offer 400,000 to do it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Ill remember that next time I offer 400,000 to do it.


SHIT! got me again...2nd time today. Im gonna have to up my game


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm in for both, wonder where sillywilly is though we agreed on a match-up for 125


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'm in for both, wonder where sillywilly is though we agreed on a match-up for 125



Lol theres that cocky bast :thumb02: lol, i thought you were going to miss your fight! I hope you been training!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol theres that cocky bast :thumb02: lol, i thought you were going to miss your fight! I hope you been training!


never miss out on opening a can of whoop ass on someone:thumb02: seems you don't have a legit challenger for your title at 125 MK? i'll fill this void early unless spoken has signed up


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I actually won my last fight so yeah I'm down for this and hell's yes on the GP. :thumb02:​


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh and happy holidays to you too Walker!!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'm in for both, wonder where sillywilly is though we agreed on a match-up for 125


Glad you signed up :thumbsup: So I put you down for the Grand Prix on the front page like you said, but since you wanted to go against SWB do you want me to take you out of the tournament if he signs up for this thing? The brackets aren't set until Saturday, but when they are even if SWB was in the GP there's no guarantee you'd face him, the opponents are based on where you're ranked to start with and fighting winners from there on.



UFC_OWNS said:


> never miss out on opening a can of whoop ass on someone:thumb02: seems you don't have a legit challenger for your title at 125 MK? i'll fill this void early unless spoken has signed up


Check the front page, SpoKen always signs up for these things on the first day they're up like me and Ruckus. If you want to see who has told me they want to be in the GP and who just wants to have a regular matchup you can tell that by that first post too (near the bottom).



Killstarz said:


> I don't mind helping out too if i'm needed.


I appreciate it man, you guys understand the night I'll be buggin you for photoshop help is New Year's right?  That's when 125 goes down. I thought this place would be a ghost town around holidays, but having a UFC event will change that I guess.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Glad you signed up :thumbsup: So I put you down for the Grand Prix on the front page like you said, but since you wanted to go against SWB do you want me to take you out of the tournament if he signs up for this thing? The brackets aren't set until Saturday, but when they are even if SWB was in the GP there's no guarantee you'd face him, the opponents are based on where you're ranked to start with and fighting winners from there on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the GP ill face anyone, but if sillywilly signs up ill face him so i can get a shot at mk, ill win the gp another time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Walker said:


> I actually won my last fight so yeah I'm down for this and hell's yes on the GP. :thumb02:​


Seeing as we are both humble and kick some major ass, do you want to take me on?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> for the GP ill face anyone, but if sillywilly signs up ill face him so i can get a shot at mk, ill win the gp another time.


Lol even with all my shit talk, i still respect Spoken enough to not over look him, and respect the fact that he has had the highest Score in CPL for awhile now, he is no joke....

So we both have some tough fights on this card! And if you win and skip on the GP then its going to be FIREWORKS at 126!!!

So beat silly and dont make me cry! I need these kind of fights that motivate me to train harder!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol even with all my shit talk, i still respect Spoken enough to not over look him, and respect the fact that he has had the highest Score in CPL for awhile now, he is no joke....
> 
> So we both have some tough fights on this card! And if you win and skip on the GP then its going to be FIREWORKS at 126!!!


ba bam kakow, give me my paycheck for FOTY


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm in as well.......I don't have a computer right now, but I can still use my phone to get on here.............


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool glad you're in, and if you guys partake in the ah what have you around New Year's, NYE, you might want to think about sending the picks around the 30th :thumb01:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I can still access the internet via my iphone so will still be able to send my picks and kick ass


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess you could count me in as well!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> I guess you could count me in as well!


That avy looks a lot better now. Still weird to see you in gold limbie.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> That avy looks a lot better now. Still weird to see you in gold limbie.


Thanks Rauno!

Still feels weird! 
What can i say...This year's Santa was AWESOME!:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 125 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... from Portland, Oregon... he is the former CPL champion... SpoKen!! His opponent across the cage, .... hailing from California... he is, the reigning and defending, undisputed... CPL Champion of the world... Machida Karate!! 

This is a big fight between the guys with the two best records in the league, as Big John would say "Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*Machida Karate* (10-5) vs *SpoKen* (10-5)


This event marks the beginning of our 11-man Championship Pick 'em League Grand Prix. The top 5 ranked fighters entered are receiving a first round bye (but will still be found elsewhere on the fight card) so that the 2nd round will be the CPL GP quarterfinals.











CPL Grand Prix

*Killstarz* (6-6) vs *Intermission* (2-6)
*Bknmax* (5-6) vs *hixxy* (5-9-1)
*dudeabides* (6-8-1) vs *Rauno* (3-2)










The five people getting a first round bye in the Grand Prix are: Guymay, G_Land, BobbyCooper, HitOrGetHit and Walker. Because they were the top 5 ranked people who signed up for the GP based on official CPL ranks. Guymay and Walker will face off in round 2 as you can see in the brackets. HitOrGetHit will face the winner of Intermission vs Killstarz in the quarterfinals. BobbyCooper will take on the survivor of the war between Bknmax and hixxy. And G_Land will be up against the winner of the 1st round matchup between dudeabides and Rauno. If the 8 members sign up for the CPL for UFN 23 we will do the quarterfinals there, otherwise they must sign up for UFC 126 to keep it moving. If we need a reserve member to fill in, we will use the highest scoring loser from the first round of the brackets.


Our main card has the best matchups from our remaining competitors, including one that showed an underrated and undefeated fighter is always willing to take on the toughest killers in the league:

Main Card

*sillywillybubba* (9-5) vs *UFC_OWNS* (4-0)
*Guymay* (8-3) vs *G_Land* (8-4)
*Inkdot* (8-6) vs *BobbyCooper* (8-6)
*HitOrGetHit* (7-8) vs *Walker* (6-4-1)
*Ruckus* (5-10) vs *PheelGoodInc.* (0-1)



The undercard has only one fight due to the GP and low sign up #'s around the holidays. The sign up's for the tourney are over, but for these regular matchups they go on until Jan. 1st:

Undercard

*Relavate* (0-0) vs *limba* (0-0)
*KillerShark1985 *(3-3) vs *attention *(4-11)
*420atalon *(1-3) vs *xeberus *(2-1)​










*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Jan. 1st at apprx. 7 PM EST/Midnight GMT or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Thanks to our newest premium member, limba, for the help with all of the CPL GP graphics :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking forward to the grand prix!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me too! Thanks to you guys for signing up. If anybody has ?'s about that, or the first timers have any themselves just let me know.

edit: Thanks for the below Bknmax, totally ripped off idea from Pride/K-1 though. Wish we could do it all in one night like them!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah can't wait great idea on the GP Dudeabides.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

a win over sillywilly puts me in the picture for the CPL title, and then i will defeat spoken/mk and defend my title until the next gp where i will defend it and win the gp at the same time.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> a win over sillywilly puts me in the picture for the CPL title, and then i will defeat spoken/mk and defend my title until the next gp where i will defend it and win the gp at the same time.


I love breaking dreams, SillyWilly Go Easy On Him! I want him for myself!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

if still possible sign me up, thx


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sure thing. There's 6 days left for somebody else to sign up. That GP thing is printed up and kinda settled then, but the regular matchups can still be had. Just need one more person to go against KillerShark.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I love breaking dreams, SillyWilly Go Easy On Him! I want him for myself!


you both will be lucky not to be murdered like my other victims, i haven't seen xeb since i score kotn over hm:happy02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax, what kind of a name is that? Is it meant to be cryptic for broken man or something? Coz that's what he's going to be after I knock him out, in more ways than one may I add. Then I get to avenge my loss to Bobby Cooper and take another step closer to my title shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Bknmax, what kind of a name is that? Is it meant to be cryptic for broken man or something? Coz that's what he's going to be after I knock him out, in more ways than one may I add. Then I get to avenge my loss to Bobby Cooper and take another step closer to my title shot.


please you have to avenge your loss to me first and that won't happen since i'm taking the title by storm with my undefeated streak and machida karate's head a plaque on my wall


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in the grand prix so your ass will have to wait until I have won that and then fought and won the title. Then I will avenge my loss to you. 2011 is all about revenge and redemption for me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

theres a bad moon rising and i am steamrolling anyone stupid enough to get in my way and if you try to counter talk me you end up like xeb. 4-0 will soon 6-0 CPL champ


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Why all this trash talking and badmouthing? :laugh:

That said, IMMA MURDER ALL OF YO ASSES!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Why all this trash talking and badmouthing? :laugh:
> 
> That said, IMMA MURDER ALL OF YO ASSES!


kanye don't interrupt us like we're taylor swift:thumb02: you see what i did thar?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Missed the GP but I am down for 125...let's get it on, looking to start off 2011 with a big win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> kanye don't interrupt us like we're taylor swift:thumb02: you see what i did thar?


Saw what you did thurr..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like everyone wants to start the new year with a bang!

All i can think of is...

--->


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> theres a bad moon rising and i am steamrolling anyone stupid enough to get in my way and if you try to counter talk me you end up like xeb. 4-0 will soon 6-0 CPL champ



Lol didn't he have the lowest scores that fight card? And your still bragging about the win? LOL...

Better be careful my scores each fight night have been consistently Higher then urs, but i get the whole 15 min of fame thing :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll love it if UFC_OWNS loses at 125.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

how did i miss this thread? 

Im in please!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, attention is on the card vs. KillerShark1985 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Bknmax, what kind of a name is that? Is it meant to be cryptic for broken man or something? Coz that's what he's going to be after I knock him out, in more ways than one may I add. Then I get to avenge my loss to Bobby Cooper and take another step closer to my title shot.


And then you wake up?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thought I signed up already, good thing I checked today. I am in for both if there are still spots available.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll sign you up for the regular CPL, we just need someone else to step up by Saturday to face you. If you know anyone not listed on page 1 send them a message or something. I'm sorry but the GP was open for sign up's for a week but that ended a few days ago, we'll do it again though. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol didn't he have the lowest scores that fight card? And your still bragging about the win? LOL...
> 
> Better be careful my scores each fight night have been consistently Higher then urs, but i get the whole 15 min of fame thing :thumb02:


So did you enjoy your time with the belt Machida?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Thought I signed up already, good thing I checked today. I am in for both if there are still spots available.


420 you're up against xeberus, he signed up by pm with his picks so I'm adding it to the front page :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> So did you enjoy your time with the belt Machida?


Why yes thank you i have enjoyed my time with this baby, it fits me like a glove!

Thats why i think i might just hold on it for a little longer sorry :angry02::fight02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudes my picks will defo be in tomorrow, if not later this evening, i havent forgot, its just been a tough week or so.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, hixxy. In a perfect world there's no reason to hold onto your picks after the weigh in's show you what's what. They go down in 45 minutes, and hopefully everybody makes it and stays healthy til tomorrow night.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Dudes my picks will defo be in tomorrow, if not later this evening, i havent forgot, its just been a tough week or so.


Don't bother this fight will end quicker then Reem vs Duffee


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Don't bother this fight will end quicker then Reem vs Duffee


My living room was destroyed last wednesday morning due to a burst water pipe, about 5 grands worth of content damage.. I have managed to stay focused though for this fight and the damage i do to you tomorrow night will make this nightmare christmas period well worth it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

*chuckles while flying under the radar and noone suspecting a title raid ambush soon*


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Dear Eight Pound, Six Ounce, Newborn Baby Jesus, in your golden, fleece diapers, with your curled-up, fat, balled-up little fists pawin' at the air.....

"UFC_OWNS *chuckles while flying under the radar and noone suspecting a title raid ambush soon*" 

you have not been flying under my radar, and after tonight your dreams of gold will be destroyed and you will have to start your trek to the top all over again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Haha, definitely not flying under the radar.. You've spent the last few months calling out everybody and anybody you think will get you a title shot.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks in.. Got 7 out of 11 going to decision..


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Picks in.. Got 7 out of 11 going to decision..


Good luck ull need it


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I am ready boys and girls


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Everybody's picks are in except PheelGood and Intermission let 'em know if you see them. Glad you got yours done in that bad situation hixxy :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't watch it live as my father in law doesn't have ESPN  First event I haven't watched live for about two years.. Will download and watch tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Everybody's picks are in except PheelGood and Intermission let 'em know if you see them. Glad you got yours done in that bad situation hixxy :thumbsup:


Don't worry I won't be late. I am just taking my time, I am taking this one rather serious with the GP and all. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rock on Intermission glad you came on. PheelGoodInc has 30 minutes or whenever McKee and Volkmann start swinging or somebody gets an easy W.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if you wanna see me kick sillywillys fat ass give me a hell yeah(wwf reference)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I just want to see a good fight man! And that one plus Machida Karate vs SpoKen guarentees it I bet. I want to thank everybody for getting their picks in and participating even though it's the holidays. Happy New Year to ya! The first CPL Grand Prix is off to a great start and the winners of the three fights in it tonight will advance to the quarterfinals.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

when is the prelims starting


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Already Started.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, McKee and Volkmann are in round 2 right now and wish I was watchin'. Will be in a little over an hour though.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I truly believe I will outscore everyone this night :thumb02:

Have fun watching guys.. I have to wait until tomorrow evening :sad02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

someone please post the stream link for the prelims


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mckee loses via split decision


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

****, I need to just keep going with my heart.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> ****, I need to just keep going with my heart.


me too bro, i changed my pick from volkmann to mckee at the last minute because everyone is was going for mckee doh


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

damn greg sopto vs roberts is gonna be tough i suspect


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> damn greg sopto vs roberts is gonna be tough i suspect


Did mcgee lose? and ya greg sots vs Roberts is my toughest choice too... I went Roberts in the end


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes Roberts 1st Sub Was My Second Pick !


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Yes Roberts 1st Sub Was My Second Pick !


yep i got dan roberts too, damn mckee has pissed me off though


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hell yeah i said nunes be split decision


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn it Nunes, you weren't supposed to win.

Got the first 2 fights right though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im 2-1 right now, anyone 3-0?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im 2-1 right now, anyone 3-0?


Don't worry, still time for you to finish 2-9


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im 2-1 right now, anyone 3-0?


Nope, tough prelims I guess, that Brown loss got everybody but 3 of ya. You sir were the only one to get it exactly right. Congrats! Wonder why none of you three bet credits on Nunes in the vbookie though, where he had those odds?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Don't worry, still time for you to finish 2-9


:bye02: i think you meaNT 10-1


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Nope, tough prelims I guess, that Brown loss got everybody but 3 of ya. You sir were the only one to get it exactly right. Congrats! Wonder why none of you three bet credits on Nunes in the vbookie though, where he had those odds?


i used like 100k on jeremy and 20k on diaz lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

1-2, fucked up by not going with my heart TWICE now.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn Brown lost.... Nutty


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang it Tavares, you were supposed to wait for the 2nd round


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah tavares great finish great fight too, 3-1


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats 2-2 now, thank you Brad.

P.S I had 1st, ko too. Thats 2 perfect picks now.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Who had that one? That hurt as I had it up high...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

idiot grispi is im glad he lost and he was no chance against aldo


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Who had that one? That hurt as I had it up high...


Everybody picked Grispi. Who would know UFC Grispi would be so much worse than WEC Grispi? But a lot of people had him numero 1, ouch bummer.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

7-2 so far! Damn WEC bums lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Man, I really am NOT doing good. I hope Killstarz hasn't picked much better.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm doing pretty good atm.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wtf leben koed by stann, anyone see veras nose yuck, im having a bad card


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

With Chris Leben down thats another loss for me, I am sure I will lose now !


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ack! i got tool'd in this cpl ... which apparently seems to always be the case for me


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rename ufc 125 to UFC 125: WTF


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm circling the drain on this card- uber bad picks by moi. ​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Think you did good, bad or ugly... still come back later to check out the results... your opponent could've done gooder, badder or uglier himself.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, everybody seems to be doing bad so i wouldn't worry that much. That Leben fight really shook me though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Walker said:


> I'm circling the drain on this card- uber bad picks by moi. ​


I think it's pretty much the same story for most of the people!

I'm probably 5-5 so far...maybe 6-4, can't remember exactly!
I hope *relevate* picked even worse than me


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

ya rough fight card... Brown losing??? Grispi losing??? Leben getting schooled in the standup? and getting KTFO? crazy


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

7-3-1 with 131 points. Decent but might not be enough.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

as i siad i wtf card, and i think maynard won that, i think now the judges are just screwng with us


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't wait until dude posts the points, I can only hope that Killstarz didn't pick any better then me.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

That undercard was pretty rough...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> as i siad i wtf card, and i think maynard won that, i think now the judges are just screwng with us


I went Maynard and i thought he won that too, i think the first wound was a 10 - 8 and i think Maynard won 3 - 2...

First round 10 - 8 2nd round frankie 10-9 3rd maynard 10-9 4th Frankie 10 - 9 5th Maynard 10 - 9

4 points more to maynard


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I went Maynard and i thought he won that too, i think the first wound was a 10 - 8 and i think Maynard won 3 - 2...
> 
> First round 10 - 8 2nd round frankie 10-9 3rd maynard 10-9 4th Frankie 10 - 9 5th Maynard 10 - 9
> 
> 4 points more to maynard


me too bro, what happens now? pettis/miller/maynard/soti/edgar are stuck in a loop because of this bs. i had it 48-46 maynard, 48-46 edgar wtf was that judge thinking, i think tonight means nothing for the cpl since it was all wtf


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Uhg. Wtf. I'm great with credits but can't win a match for my life when it comes to pickem


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Uhg. Wtf. I'm great with credits but can't win a match for my life when it comes to pickem


You might just be like me, couldn't get anything right for the first 3 times and then have had 3 good events since(2 here and 1 in SF). Hoping this one was good enough for the win.

Problem is you likely only bet on main card guys you expect to win, here you have to pick every fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dudeabides is working sneaking silently, i'm afraid he scored big.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> me too bro, what happens now? pettis/miller/maynard/soti/edgar are stuck in a loop because of this bs. i had it 48-46 maynard, 48-46 edgar wtf was that judge thinking, *i think tonight means nothing for the cpl since it was all wtf*



Lol dude thats MMA, anything happens, its the matter of being ready for the WTF that makes u champ boy!

I did get raped on some of those fights like Mike Brown and Gripi but that also means my opponent also most likely got screwed, and if they win for betting on someone like Brian Stann then all power to him


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol dude thats MMA, anything happens, its the matter of being ready for the WTF that makes u champ boy!
> 
> I did get raped on some of those fights like Mike Brown and Gripi but that also means my opponent also most likely got screwed, and if they wen for someone like Brian Stann then all power to him


We both fought sloppy, what can I say? That card was all over the place.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol dude thats MMA, anything happens, its the matter of being ready for the WTF that makes u champ boy!
> 
> I did get raped on some of those fights like Mike Brown and Gripi but that also means my opponent also most likely got screwed, and if they wen for someone like Brian Stann then all power to him


what were your picks bro?

mine were

maynard
leben
silva
diaz
guida
mckee
nunes
stephens
roberts
grispi
tavares


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> We both fought sloppy, what can I say? That card was all over the place.



Yeah a damn fan poked me in the eye trying to take my hat while i was coming out! Damn crazy fans!

I hate leaving it to the judges!



UFC_OWNS said:


> what were your picks bro?
> 
> mine were
> 
> ...


Lol we will all know in a few min, but mines very similar just i went Kim to beat Diaz, but i went brown and u went Nunes, good call there


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

420atalon said:


> You might just be like me, couldn't get anything right for the first 3 times and then have had 3 good events since(2 here and 1 in SF). Hoping this one was good enough for the win.
> 
> Problem is you likely only bet on main card guys you expect to win, here you have to pick every fight.


I hope so. I bet big with my credits on sure things (cain gsp silva). here I try to research before I pick but it's no good. We'll see how the next card goes if I decide to keep doing this or not. There's no possible way I won tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah a damn fan poked me in the eye trying to take my hat while i was coming out! Damn crazy fans!
> 
> I hate leaving it to the judges!
> 
> ...


hey if any1 picked the draw i say we give them next title shot lol


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hey if any1 picked the draw i say we give them next title shot lol


Lol i dont think there is even the option to choose draw.....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I hope so. I bet big with my credits on sure things (cain gsp silva). here I try to research before I pick but it's no good. We'll see how the next card goes if I decide to keep doing this or not. There's no possible way I won tonight.


I just about quit after going 0-3 but glad I stuck with it. Lots of fun when you are winning or at least do well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I just about quit after going 0-3 but glad I stuck with it. Lots of fun when you are winning or at least do well.


ufc cpl is way better anyways and has been established longer


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

:shame02:
I went 4-6-1. 60 points or something!
Annyway. Half of my pick were more for fun!

Grispi was the big dissapointment!
McKee let me down. I thought he will win!
Leben - no comment! He either knocks his opponent out, or he gets knocked out.
Diaz - i thought he would sub Kim.
Brown - didn't think he will lose to Nunes.
Gomi - i thought he would land at leat one good punch on Guida.

Ooh well. Next time!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

limba said:


> Gomi - i thought he would land at leat one good punch on Gomi.
> 
> Ooh well. Next time!


You thought he would punch himself in the face? ahah


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 125
*​
The correct calls:



> Volkmann D S
> Roberts SUB 1
> Nunes D S
> Tavares KO 1
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Machida Karate* (11-5) vs *SpoKen* (10-6)

*And it is allll over, the winner... AND STILL !! ... the undisputed champion of the CPL... Machida Karate !!!

He won 104 to 71!!! * 

Here is your belt again, you defended it well:










CPL Grand Prix

*Killstarz* (6-7) vs *Intermission* (3-6)
*Fight won by Intermission 75 to 55! In the next round he will face HitOrGetHit.*

*Bknmax* (5-7) vs *hixxy* (6-9-1)
*Fight won by hixxy 101 to 82! In the next round he will face BobbyCooper.*

*dudeabides* (7-8-1) vs *Rauno* (3-3)
*Fight won by dudeabides 115 to 86! In the next round he will face G_Land.*









(thanks again to limba for the pic!)

*
Main Card

sillywillybubba (10-5) vs UFC_OWNS (4-1)
Fight won by sillywillybubba 103 to 102!!! FOTN!

Guymay (9-3) vs G_Land (8-5)
Fight won by Guymay 97 to 93! 

Inkdot (9-6) vs BobbyCooper (8-7)
Fight won by Inkdot 114 to 63! 

HitOrGetHit (7-9) vs Walker (7-4-1)
Fight won by Walker 84 to 74! 

Ruckus (6-10) vs PheelGoodInc. (0-2)
Fight won by Ruckus 65 to 53! 


Undercard


Relavate (1-0) vs limba (0-1)
Fight won by Relavate 73 to 72!!

KillerShark1985 (4-3) vs attention (4-12)
Fight won by KillerShark1985 97 to 67!!

420atalon (2-3) vs xeberus (2-2)
Fight won by 420atalon 131 to 55!! KOTN! 


*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was 420atalon with 131 points.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Machida Karate


> Leben TKO 2nd
> 
> Grispi Sub 1st
> 
> ...


SpoKen


> Gray Maynard U dec.
> Chris Leben Tko 2
> Thiago Silva KO 1st *19*
> Nate Diaz U dec
> ...


Killstarz


> Chris Leben vs. Brian Stann
> Leben win via TKO Rnd 2
> 
> Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard
> ...


Intermission


> Josh Grispi, 1st, Submission
> Daniel Roberts, 1st, Submission *28*
> Brad Tavares, 1st, KO *27*
> Frankie Edgar, Unanimous Decision
> ...


Bknmax


> Antonio "Mandingo" McKee,Decision,Unanimous
> Takanori "The Fireball Kid" Gomi,KO,Round 1
> Brad Tavares,TKO, Round 1 *27*
> Josh "The Fluke" Grispi,Submission,Round 2
> ...


hixxy


> McKee UD
> Roberts SUB 2 *25*
> Leben TKO 3
> Grispi TKO 2
> ...


dudeabides


> 1. Silva KO 3 *21*
> 2. Guida D U *20*
> 3. Kim D U *27*
> 4. Leben SUB 2
> ...


Rauno


> 1. Leben-TKO-round 2
> 2. Guida-DECISION-unanimous *20*
> 3. Edgar-DECISION-split
> 4. Silva-TKO-round 1 *18*
> ...


sillywillybubba


> Maynard/UD
> Leben/rd2/(t)ko
> Silva/rd1/(t)ko *19*
> Diaz/rd2/sub
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Edgar vs Maynard - Unanimous Decision
> 
> Leben vs Stann - 1st round KO
> 
> ...


Guymay


> Gray Maynard Via UD
> Chris Leben Via Tko round 3
> Brandon Vera Via Tko round 1
> Dong Hyun Kim Via UD *26*
> ...


G_Land


> Frankie Edgar UD
> 
> Chris Leben TKO RD 3
> 
> ...


Inkdot


> Josh Grispi, Sub, 1st
> Chris Leben, TKO, 2nd
> Brad Tavares, TKO, 3rd *24*
> Jeremy Stephens, TKO, 2nd *23*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Josh Grispi TKO 3
> Antonio McKee Sub 3
> Takanori Gomi KO 2
> Daniel Roberts UD *18*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Clay Guida via Unanimous Decision *21*
> Josh Grispi via Submission Rd. 1
> Chris Leben via TKO Rd. 2
> Frankie Edgar via Unanimous Decision
> ...


Walker


> 1- Grispi- TKO 2nd
> 2- Leben- TKO 3rd
> 3- Brown- UD
> 4- Tavares- UD *18*
> ...


Ruckus


> Crispi Sub Rd 2
> Nunes UD *25*
> Silva KO Rd 1 *19*
> Maynard UD
> ...


PheelGoodInc.


> Gray Maynard via UD
> Brian Stann 2nd TKO *25*
> Brandon Vera via UD
> Nate Diaz 2nd Sub
> ...


Relavate


> Diaz/kim rd1 sub diaz
> Leben/Stann- rd3 unam dec leben
> Silva/Vera rd1 tko silva *19*
> Edgar/Maynard Rd2 tko maynard
> ...


limba


> Phil Baroni vs. Brad Tavares - Brad Tavares, UD *21*
> Josh Grispi vs. Dustin Poirier - Josh Grispi, UD
> Thiago Silva vs. Brandon Vera - Thiago Silva, TKO, 2nd rd *19*
> Takanori Gomi vs. Clay Guida - Takanori Gomi, TKO 2nd rd
> ...


KillerShark1985


> Silva 1st KO *21*
> Roberts UD *20*
> Gomi 2nd TKO
> Diaz 2nd Sub
> ...


attention


> Jeremy Stephens, decision, unanimous *21*
> Mike Brown, decision, unanimous
> Antonio McKee, decision, unanimous
> Gong Hyung Kim, decision, unanimous *26*
> ...


420atalon


> Grispi tko 1st
> Leben tko 2nd
> Guida sub 3rd *24*
> Edgar ud
> ...


xeberus


> Edgar UD
> Leben UD
> Thiago Silva tko 3rd *19*
> Diaz submission (triangle) 2nd
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

YES !

The only 3 fights I got right happened to be perfect picks !


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oooh, i lost. Nothing to be ashamed of, dudeabides, you had the second best score. 

I desperately need to win the next one though.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

WHO IS YOUR CHAMP ! No one is taking this shit from me, i finally defended my belt, and against the highest ranked player, after beating the strongest champ in sillwilly imo.

Im feeling good! :thumb02: WHO WANTS SOME! I dont know if i will be on the next fight card because my sister is getting married around the fight card, and since UFC_OWNES lost i dont feel obligated to be here for the next one.

CLOSE fight though DAMN


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Oooh, i lost. Nothing to be ashamed of, dudeabides, you had the second best score.
> 
> I desperately need to win the next one though.


Thanks Rauno, it was rare for sure but will take it. Was looking and our scores were too close to call all the way up to when Kim beat Diaz.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, KOTN and high score by a landslide. Y'all suck lol 

Edit: Glad I could avenge my loss to that bigmouth Xeberus


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> WHO IS YOUR CHAMP ! No one is taking this shit from me, i finally defended my belt, and against the highest ranked player, after beating the strongest champ in sillwilly imo.
> 
> Im feeling good! :thumb02: WHO WANTS SOME! I dont know if i will be on the next fight card because my sister is getting married around the fight card, and since UFC_OWNES lost i dont feel obligated to be here for the next one.
> 
> CLOSE fight though DAMN


im so ashamed i lost, might be time to hang it up before i become irrelevant like chuck liddell


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im so ashamed i lost, might be time to hang it up before i become irrelevant like chuck liddell


LOL 4 - 1 and you lost by 1 point against the former champ... I only said SillyWilly because he is one of the most consistent guys. And dude 1 point! you did good dog, dont be to down


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> WHO IS YOUR CHAMP ! No one is taking this shit from me, i finally defended my belt, and against the highest ranked player, after beating the strongest champ in sillwilly imo.
> 
> Im feeling good! :thumb02: WHO WANTS SOME! I dont know if i will be on the next fight card because my sister is getting married around the fight card, and since UFC_OWNES lost i dont feel obligated to be here for the next one.
> 
> CLOSE fight though DAMN


Good fight man, I fought like a horses ass out there. I'll come back stronger and harder. In the mean time, great job champ :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL 4 - 1 and you lost by 1 point against the former champ... I only said SillyWilly because he is one of the most consistent guys. And dude 1 point! you did good dog, dont be to down


congrats MK, fun fact me 102 points, silly 103 points you 104 points


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Good fight man, I fought like a horses ass out there. I'll come back stronger and harder. In the mean time, great job champ :thumb02:



lol! trust me i know you'll be back, and stronger, i just gotta keep getting better and better and try to keep up! 

Good fight Spoken!




UFC_OWNS said:


> congrats MK, fun fact me 102 points, silly 103 points you 104 points


LOL ya i saw that, i always check my score and see how i would of done against SWB, and i was happy to see i was ahead b 1 point lol!

Thats crazy thinking it came down to like just guessing 1 extra round correct would of made the difference of who has the higher score....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im so ashamed i lost, might be time to hang it up before i become irrelevant like chuck liddell


Well if you would like to lose again I am up for some rematch goodness. Can't believe I let you walk over me in our fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> lol! trust me i know you'll be back, and stronger, i just gotta keep getting better and better and try to keep up!
> 
> Good fight Spoken!


i guess a rematch with silly is on the cards now? i think i would like gunymay next, yes thats right im not going straight back to bottom feeder competition



420atalon said:


> Well if you would like to lose again I am up for some rematch goodness. Can't believe I let you walk over me in our fight.


i know i said i may become irrelevant but not as irrelevent as your awful record


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> lol! trust me i know you'll be back, and stronger, i just gotta keep getting better and better and try to keep up!
> 
> Good fight Spoken!
> 
> ...


even if maynard got the decision we still would have 1 point gap lol, i should not have changed to mckee yesterday that reall did screw me because i had volkmann via decision


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> even if maynard got the decision we still would have 1 point gap lol, i should not have changed to mckee yesterday that reall did screw me because i had volkmann via decision


Yeah, the more u do these fights the more u go with your gut, there been so many close fights that i lost and it came down to a couple of points, and i always have a fight on the card that i second guessed myself and went for the guy everyone thought is going to win and it pisses u off BAD..

I almost went Ricardo against Hughes because everything thought Ricardo was going to win. But i went with my gut and was happy i did lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You thought he would punch himself in the face? ahah


 LOL

Am a bit tired ! 

fixed it. 10x


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah, the more u do these fights the more u go with your gut, there been so many close fights that i lost and it came down to a couple of points, and i always have a fight on the card that i second guessed myself and went for the guy everyone thought is going to win and it pisses u off BAD..
> 
> I almost went Ricardo against Hughes because everything thought Ricardo was going to win. But i went with my gut and was happy i did lol


lol my gut was with nunes,stann,volkmann and diaz, only got the diaz part wrong out of my gut, no but im glad i lost now instead of a title fight, but this will be my LAST loss for a long long time, im gonna bring in MK as my striking coach, bring in bobby as my grappling coach and we'll see UFC_OWNS 2.0


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i guess a rematch with silly is on the cards now? i think i would like gunymay next, yes thats right im not going straight back to bottom feeder competition
> 
> i know i said i may become irrelevant but not as irrelevent as your awful record


:sarcastic03: (lol never got to use this emoticon before), will see after the next event, I am guessing you are more like Vera then Liddell...

I am going to take this time to call out Rauno if he has the balls to face me at 126(we don't do fight nights right?).


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

we should do fight for the troops


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> :sarcastic03: (lol never got to use this emoticon before), will see after the next event, I am guessing you are more like Vera then Liddell...
> 
> I am going to take this time to call out Rauno if he has the balls to face me at 126(we don't do fight nights right?).


Haven't we fought before? But...










..it's on!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> we should do fight for the troops



I'm gonna put up a thread for that one, just up to you guys to sign up if you want. I always said if there were a couple weeks between events I'd do them and that's what they have. If the 8 quarterfinal people in the CPL GP don't want to do their picks on that one they def. need to for 126 in Feb. so we can keep that thing rolling.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Haven't we fought before? But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait, I just beat you at 124... Funny how you remember your losses but not your wins *cough* Xeberus, UFC OWNS and Intermission *cough*...

Will let you go after a win instead. TraMai if you are out there


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im up for fight for the troops 2


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I wish Swick wouldn't have pulled out of that show, did he just do it because he was on the undercard? Hmm.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Can't wait until dude posts the points, I can only hope that Killstarz didn't pick any better then me.


Haha, nope... Good fight my man


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes finally I can step out of the hall of shame now that I have more wins than losses, Well played attention


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

And the lowest scorer in the entire event is..... me! I just may stick to strictly credits...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> And the lowest scorer in the entire event is..... me! I just may stick to strictly credits...


Naaah man, keep it up. It's a lot of fun and doesn't take that much time. 

..Killstarz was 0-6 at one point until he put on a 6fight winning streak.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im changing some stuff around I feel sorry for the next person I face!!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS....great F'N fight my man! that was a slugfest...glad i pulled it off in the end, but you are a great competitor, im sure we will meet again down the line..hopefully its after i get my belt back.....MK...im waiting on you, i want my rematch, anytime any place, you just let me know.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well my streak had to end at some point and let's face it, I got lucky last event but I all out sucked this time out. Well done inter!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Well my streak had to end at some point and let's face it, I got lucky last event but I all out sucked this time out. Well done inter!!


It is always hard fighting a friend but when it is a stand up war like this one you have only respect for the competetor. Good fight buddy !


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Intermission said:


> It is always hard fighting a friend but when it is a stand up war like this one you have only respect for the competetor. Good fight buddy !


Now go and win the gp and I can say I lost to the winner


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Now go and win the gp and I can say I lost to the winner


I plan on it... 126 is my battle ground and I don't think HOGH is ready for my game plan.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission will see what a real gameplan is once I step into the cage with him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bobby Cooper, time to avenge my loss to you..


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice fight as always BobbyC! I wish you better luck in the GP! :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> UFC_OWNS....great F'N fight my man! that was a slugfest...glad i pulled it off in the end, but you are a great competitor, im sure we will meet again down the line..hopefully its after i get my belt back.....MK...im waiting on you, i want my rematch, anytime any place, you just let me know.


Lol ya good fight very close, but i chose u for a reason 8). It was the champ taking on the up and comer, good shit, but im going with my family out of the county to the UK for a month for more for my sisters wedding. Ill see if i can get online, but prob will be tough to watch Video on the fighters.

But you should fight Inkdot for a (winner gets a title fight) he should get a chance, and plus guymay is in the GP and cant fight for the title and be in there, and he beat my boy Bobby, and that is enough to pump me up for our fight if he so happens to win :thumb02:

I most likely wont be here for UFC 126


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sillywillybubba said:


> UFC_OWNS....great F'N fight my man! that was a slugfest...glad i pulled it off in the end, but you are a great competitor, im sure we will meet again down the line..hopefully its after i get my belt back.....MK...im waiting on you, i want my rematch, anytime any place, you just let me know.


hey i said i wanted the best and you gave it tome, you deserve the next title shot IMO


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i don't think anyone is free for me next week because of the GP, unless inkdot wants a rematch or spoken wants another toughie.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

*looking like Rampage after the Machida fight*

Nice fight PheelGoodInc., I thought for certain I had gotten my ass whooped!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I feel lucky to win but a win is a win and I'm pumped for my GP match-up with Guymay. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i guess a rematch with silly is on the cards now? i think i would like gunymay next, yes thats right im not going straight back to bottom feeder competition



Lol nice choice in Guymay, he was the guy that got me my title shot against SWB for the belt, and i didn't know you already fought inkdot, that was a solid victory there too.

Guymay if you beat him will def start putting you back to top :thumbsup:





UFC_OWNS said:


> i don't think anyone is free for me next week because of the GP, unless inkdot wants a rematch or spoken wants another toughie.



LOL or Spoken, that would be a biggy win under your belt, if Inkdot doesn't want to fight SWB for a title contender fight


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol nice choice in Guymay, he was the guy that got me my title shot against SWB for the belt, and i didn't know you already fought inkdot, that was a solid victory there too.
> 
> Guymay if you beat him will def start putting you back to top :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


lol im not going back to fighting xeb and winning by 100 again, i want to stay at the top level, i am 4 and sillywily


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

*!!*



UFC_OWNS said:


> lol im not going back to fighting xeb and winning by 100 again, i want to stay at the top level, i am 4 and sillywily


LOL Damn you talk shit lol, Xeb is a good CPL fighter, he just had a off night like we all do time to time, i seen him get very high numbers.....

But ya keep up fighting the top level, thats what i did, i took a few loses along the way lol but im avenging my hardest opponents that beat me in the past, and looking to keep fighting the top, even if it costs me a loss and a re reign for the belt


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL Damn you talk shit lol, Xeb is a good CPL fighter, he just had a off night like we all do time to time, i seen him get very high numbers.....
> 
> But ya keep up fighting the top level, thats what i did, i took a few loses along the way lol but im avenging my hardest opponents that beat me in the past, and looking to keep fighting the top, even if it costs me a loss and a re reign for the belt


ill bring the quivilants in this discussion, you are the cpl edgar defying the odds when not many think you will retain, i am the sonnen cpl warrior who barekly loses to one of the best in the final minutes of a war. but i back up y talk hehee


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill bring the quivilants in this discussion, you are the cpl edgar defying the odds when not many think you will retain, i am the sonnen cpl warrior who barekly loses to one of the best in the final minutes of a war. but i back up y talk hehee


Good Sonnen makes since because i dont like Sonnen, and i hope he gets a Vera Nose Job :fight02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are we doing fight for the troops? I'll be up for a fight for that, and then back to the GP for 126. Be no better feeling walking into my semi final GP fight having destroyed someone 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad I signed up for the Grand Prix :thumb02:

UFC_Owns losing by 1 point is damn hard to swallow.. I now how that feels lol^^ 

Machida Karate is unbeatable it seems like :confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Glad I signed up for the Grand Prix :thumb02:
> 
> UFC_Owns losing by 1 point is damn hard to swallow.. I now how that feels lol^^
> 
> Machida Karate is unbeatable it seems like :confused02:


would have rathered a crushing loss to be honest but whattaya gonna do? i want spoken next because gunymay is tied up


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> would have rathered a crushing loss to be honest but whattaya gonna do? i want spoken next because gunymay is tied up


well on paper your record of 4 -1 looks impressive, but its only equal to my own record in my last 5 fights, you can argue better opponents all you want but I have a double win over G_land who was top 5 possible top 3 before I took him on.

Thats why I want to take your hype and make it mine if you got the balls to face me next time.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

plus your coming off a loss, a 1 point loss but a loss all the same. Your 'Unbeaten' record holds no water now so you arent gonna get a title contender.

you'll have to work your way up the rankings like the rest of us since you arent even in the top 10.

anyone can call out title contenders and even if you beat them it doesnt get you a title shot cos ultimately title shots are rankings based. If you arent top 5 then you aint getting a shot...end of.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> plus your coming off a loss, a 1 point loss but a loss all the same. Your 'Unbeaten' record holds no water now so you arent gonna get a title contender.
> 
> you'll have to work your way up the rankings like the rest of us since you arent even in the top 10.
> 
> anyone can call out title contenders and even if you beat them it doesnt get you a title shot cos ultimately title shots are rankings based. If you arent top 5 then you aint getting a shot...end of.


top 10 rankings mean nothing really in the cpl, people with records like 4-9 are above me and they fought in months, and ithink i am still a top contender.

G_land, Silly,Spoken are the top contenders right now but i would be right in line with them and inkdot. ill only face killershark if spoken does not want toface me at fight for the troops 2


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> top 10 rankings mean nothing really in the cpl, people with records like 4-9 are above me and they fought in months, and ithink i am still a top contender.
> 
> G_land, Silly,Spoken are the top contenders right now but i would be right in line with them and inkdot. ill only face killershark if spoken does not want toface me at fight for the troops 2


based on what? 

the top 10 rankings mean EVERYTHING in the CPL as that is what dictates who get's the title shots etc. Dudeabides doesnt just pick names out of the air for title shots. he gives them based on rankings and who they've beaten.

calling out top 5 guys when you are barely in the top 20 could be considered disrespectful to those who have put the time and effort in to get up there. That's why you dont see fighters like Phil Davis calling out Shogun or Rashad after every win, yeah he's unbeaten but he's not at there level yet.

Just relax dude and just take the oponents as they come. If you are as good as you believe you are you'll get a title fight in good time


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> based on what?
> 
> the top 10 rankings mean EVERYTHING in the CPL as that is what dictates who get's the title shots etc. Dudeabides doesnt just pick names out of the air for title shots. he gives them based on rankings and who they've beaten.
> 
> ...


thats just the way i am:thumb02: i am impatient and call everyone and anyone out, but even MK said i was right in line for a title shot had i beat silly which i didn't


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

By this logic then I deserve a title shot because I beat Killstarz and I am not in the top 20 anymore aha


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright guys lol^^

How about you all challenge me, so that you finally get a name on your records mhh :thumb02:

I mean who has 3 title fights on his record?  Right Bobby does lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you know what i think bader is gonna beat jones at 126, iknow off topic but i can see this upset happening and i did predict jackson over machida


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Alright guys lol^^
> 
> How about you all challenge me, so that you finally get a name on your records mhh :thumb02:
> 
> I mean who has 3 title fights on his record?  Right Bobby does lol


After I win this GP then that belt is mine.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> After I win this GP then that belt is mine.


We will meet in the finals my man  I already see it coming^^


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Intermission said:


> By this logic then I deserve a title shot because I beat Killstarz and I am not in the top 20 anymore aha


MMA CPL maths...even worse than MMA maths!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol if people start fighting top guys and beat them, and constantly fight top 3 or top 5 ranked guys and keep getting wins, there not going to be a Jon Fitch 8 can streak to get a title.

Obviously Jon Fitch didnt fight just cans but im just saying....

But if someone keeps getting wins and calls out a title shot thats always something too...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> top 10 rankings mean nothing really in the cpl, people with records like 4-9 are above me and they fought in months, and ithink i am still a top contender.
> 
> G_land, Silly,Spoken are the top contenders right now but i would be right in line with them and inkdot. ill only face killershark if *spoken does not want toface me at fight for the troops 2*


You're not ready yet kid, no reason in getting destroyed this early in your career. Just give yourself time to grow :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> You're not ready yet kid, no reason in getting destroyed this early in your career. Just give yourself time to grow :thumb02:



Thats right Spoken, this kid needs humbling :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> You're not ready yet kid, no reason in getting destroyed this early in your career. Just give yourself time to grow :thumb02:


Do you remember the first ever CPL?

I do remember knocking you out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> You're not ready yet kid, no reason in getting destroyed this early in your career. Just give yourself time to grow :thumb02:


i challenge thou to a duel(slaps spoken with motorbike glove)


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can i get in on this for 126


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> Can i get in on this for 126


Definitely, there will be a thread just like this labeled 'UFC 126 Championship Pick 'em' that goes up a couple weeks before that show. All you have to do is just post on it before the fights.


----------

